# Excided



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

With 22lr ammo in short supply and seemly no end in sight I decided I need some thing different for squirrels.
22mag ammo is causing the shelves in Dunham's sporting goods to sag along with a couple local gun shops. Picked up a Savage 93 Sunday, don't have the mounts for a scope yet but does have iron sights which should do for a little bit.
Over all the rifle is Spartan nothing fancy not the greatest fit and finish but bolt functions smooth and easy as well as the safety.
Of course the used Ruger 77 22 mag MKII was nicer but Used was priced twice the price of the Savage 93. With the 25.00 rim fire rebate it cost less than $200.00 to bring home.
Looks like the squirrels are going to be in trouble with this rifle. Going to give it a good cleaning today and then see how well it will shoot with open sights.

 Al


----------

